
Bushido: the future of hosting - swombat
http://swombat.com/2011/4/12/bushido
======
dasil003
Looks awesome, but I'm skeptical there's a significant market for "easier than
Heroku". The reason being that if you have a bottleneck setting up things on
Heroku, then you're likely pushing way too many apps to afford to pay a
monthly fee for each one.

I think the target market will be looking for something open source combining
AWS provisioning and pre-baked Chef recipe collection.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
I could see the value in a "want to host this open source thingy somewhere?
click >this< button", especially for people who are not primarily techies.

~~~
danielhfrank
I would personally love this. Even though I am by most measures a techie (I
get paid to write software), I find deployment / configuration to be very
different from development and generally a whole bucket of hurt that I don't
want to get involved in. Have some projects that I simply never wrote because
I knew they'd need server setup that I didn't want to do. Now if only there
were support for something besides rails...

------
znarfor
Interesting, I founded La Distribution <http://ladistribution.net/> and we
also wants to help people easily install web applications, and take care of
everything (configuration, permission, updates, backups, ...)

The difference with Heroku and clones, we're targeting end users rather than
developers. Also, we're currently focusing on PHP web apps (Wordpress,
Dokuwiki, Status.net, Firefox Sync, ...) but will hopefully expand to other
stacks (Ruby, Python) in the future.

Oh, and we're open source <https://github.com/ladistribution> :-)

------
r00fus
This niche is currently filled by bitnami and others that provide a native
binary, VMware or AMI file.

When I want to roll out a quick new trac/redmine/etc, this is one way I can
get it demo-ready without a lot of hassle. However this requires someone to
have "done the work" building the respective deployment patterns.

Also sometimes the deployment isn't quite what I want (so I need to install
Passenger for example).

If I could do a single click, and start injecting data/config, that'd be more
than awesome.

~~~
jacques_chester
I wrote a thesis proposal that came from the opposite direction. If the unit
of distribution is a virtual image, why bother to aim for cross-OS portability
in your application architecture? Might as well design as though you have a
machine to yourself because virtually you do.

------
swombat
Flaggers: please see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2438564>

------
mkramlich
sounds like recipe script automation + cloud API. if so, nothing magically
new. i may have missed something though.

